# Walleye spawn in mahoning river?



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I've already begun my walleye obsession this year and determined to do better than last. My question is when will walleye typically spawn in the mahoning? Before or after lakes such as mosquito? I have a lot of fun catching them pretty much when ever there but would really be a sight to see below one of my favorite dams I think. Just curious when it should happen not month or day just compared to mosquito lake.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

No one would be able to furnish 100% correct info on this. Fishes spawning cycles are triggered by time of year ,water temp , clarity and weather.

Usually the spawn cycle of the walleye does not result in great fishing. The female walleye rarely hits baits or lures when she is laying or about to lay her eggs. The male walleye or jacks as some people call them will hit but not with the same attitude as a little later.

Immediately after laying her eggs the exhausted female will almost go into hibernation and lay on the bottom till she recovers. Then for about a 3-7 day period she will go on a feeding binge. This will build her reserves back up. I never knew about this recovery period until conversing with some divers that were doing fish studies for the state of Pennsylvania.

Often if you see an angler with a string of big walleye during the spawn. Those fish were probably snagged either on purpose or by accident. Watching the anglers retrieve or jigging motion will alert you to exactly what is going on. The broader and stronger the sweep of the rod will reveal the technique as snagging.


----------



## portagelakes (May 22, 2012)

I disagree we go to the maumee and ive seen hundreds of walleye caught during the spawn with females full of eggs


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

yep and the state writes one hell of a lot of tickets for snagging also.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

papaperch said:


> yep and the state writes one hell of a lot of tickets for snagging also.


I agree that alot of snagging goes on, but the females will still bite. I fish below Berlin dam were there is a hook regulation to prevent snagging and still do farely well with floating jig heads and minnows.I do catch more males though. As for fishing the Mahoning, I've seen some taken as early as mid feb., but March seems to offer the best fishing.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes I understand all that. But want to see the fish. It's a awesome thing to see and I know the walleye population is very good where I go and I would enjoy watching them and showing my fiancée an our kids who are 5&8.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks stuller


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

You'd be better off to go to Berlin at the rt. 224 causeway at night with a strong flashlight from mid to late March. Shine it into the water around the big rocks. You just might get to watch the smaller males rolling with the larger females. Short of that, I don't think you're going to "see " the actual mating ritual. I think that only happpens at night. I think there are some videos on utube you might look for as well.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

During the pre-spawn and spawn your will catch will be mostly all small males, the big females will not bite once they start to spawn but all of them do not spawn at once. Those that have not started to spawn can still be caught, but as the spawing period progresses fishing for females is a waste of time. However, females that have spawned early will recover and begin to feed. Each body of water or river system has different spawning cycles, stream based walleye spawn first then shoreline and finally shallow reef walleyes spawn last. Knowing this will allow early season walleye anglers to move to different areas or a new lake where the timing of the spawn has not occurred, completed or is in the process.



The above was taken from the website walleye411. Believe what you want to believe I am already sorry I posted anything at all.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will have to disagree as well I have caught many of fish male and female during the spawn on pool 4 of the Mississippi in mn. 1 of the best times to fish there actually. Picts ringworms up into their spawning grounds in 1-4 fow and hold on they hit with authority


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Guys, re -read his posts. He doesn't want to catch them, he wants to WATCH THEM doing their spawning ritual! He said he has the catching thing figured out already!


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you cj. I'm more just wanting to know do they spawn in rivers such as the mahoning before or after the lakes?? I went a saw them at mosquito last year and it was soo cool only saw them two nights and they were gone. I don't want to miss them again.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Khersh88 said:


> Thank you cj. I'm more just wanting to know do they spawn in rivers such as the mahoning before or after the lakes?? I went a saw them at mosquito last year and it was soo cool only saw them two nights and they were gone. I don't want to miss them again.


If I were to hazard a guess, and I will, I would rivers before lakes. It's been a rule of thumb for us that when the lakes are still really cold in late Winter, early Spring, it's time to fish the rivers as they warm a little quicker than the lakes do.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

That was my thinking thanks


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Don't forget mosquito causeway and dam areas. I see plenty of rolling walleye out there in the spring, mostly at night, but sometimes in the day also. Im sure Anyone that fishes the causeway in the spring will agree with me.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

they would probably be spawning around the same time as they do in the lakes that feed the mahoning. but personally i like the spillway at mosquito for sight seeing. the causeway isnt bad but the shore at the spillway is flatter and easire to walk around. last year a buddy and i were spotlighting them just to see how many there were and then maybe try to catch a couple. there were hundereds rolling around everywhere it was pretty awesome. you can get them to bite too you just gotta give them what they want to eat


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Do u mean down in the creek/out flow or on the rocks by the tower? I was just out at the lake today was gonna see about some pike but whole lake is covered


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Interesting. I've caught my share of walleye from the Mosquito spillway but nothing consistant, just one here and there.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

on the rocks by the tower the water is usually pretty shallow but you can see alot of walleye. ive heard of people catching them in the out flow but not often and nothing worth it. when i was there last year they werent biting though i did manage to get a little guy to hit a small x-rap by the tower. i just think its cool to watch them with a headlamp or flashlight or something.


----------

